# Dirt Daubers In Ac Fan



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Was getting a racket from AC when we returned at end of last summer. Iknew it was the fan rather than the compressor but due to back surgery I couldnt get up on top to check it out. Took it to dealerthis spring and they found mud daubers had built a nest in squirrel cage fan. Dealer cleaned it and balanced fan (2hr labor at $105/hr) and I took it home. Soon as i turned it on got same racket-tooke it back and it stayed a week and they discover hairline cracks in fan. Had fan replaced Turns out [email protected]#$% fan is plastic not aluminum!. Asked if there is a screen to keep daubers out like those for water heater and fridge. They said no but we could get a pullover cover for it. Thats pretty useless since I cant climb up there. BTW we had come home from vacation and the daubers built nest last fall in the space of two days.


----------

